# Preparing Minced Beef (with Onion) as a Base. Which goes first?



## thediana (Jul 27, 2013)

When preparing minced beef base for any dish (pasta, cottage pie, etc.), should I sauté the onions first before dumping in the mince? Or should I add the beef first before adding the onions? I've seen chefs on TV do both. Any reason why I should follow one method and not the other?


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I alway start with the onion and whatever other vegis im using, fry them hard for a bit, to get them carmelized, remove tobthe side, in with the mince, fry a bit then add back in the vegis. Couple of steps but worth it to get the vegis right and have that flavor in the pan for the mince to fry in


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Depends on the flavor profile you're looking for. If you want more caramelization on the meat then start with the meat, then remove it and sweat the onions in the rendered meat fat, then add the meat back in.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

French Fries said:


> Depends on the flavor profile you're looking for. If you want more caramelization on the meat then start with the meat, then remove it and sweat the onions in the rendered meat fat, then add the meat back in.


That.


----------



## suki1964 (Jul 16, 2013)

Second


----------



## suki1964 (Jul 16, 2013)

ordo said:


> That.


Oops. Second that


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I sauté meat 1/2 way then add onion, garlic herbs etc. Medium heat and stir


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Rather than the cook remove then add back in method, I saute opinions to translucent,
then finish with the meat. However it does depend as others have said on what you're after.
Half way on meat, then onions will yield a bit different flavour effect.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Options, arent they great!


----------



## stuartscholes (Jun 17, 2013)

My personal way of cooking mince and onions in the same stew is to cook the mince in a dry pan first and I mean COOK it. Keep it going (on a medium heat) until it sticks (draining excess fat and water off) and then cook it some more. After a while it becomes seriously dark and rattles around your pan, sounding like you have dried pulse or something similar in there. That's when I take it out and reserve it and fry the onions on a med/low heat with a bit of star anise - try it with beef, even in cottage pie. When the onions are fried, remove the star anise and combine the ingredients, then cook the rest of your dish as normal (but slowcook it when it gets to the stew stage).

Your sauce will be rich and dark because of the caramelisation of the meat, and the anise gives it something you can't define - even when eating it. Hope you try it out and like it.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Meezenplaz said:


> ... I saute opinions to translucent...


and you sautee facts until caramelized?


----------

